# Brag :-) My first half century this morning



## Gudmann (Jun 6, 2012)

Long and slow - long and slow..

Took it easy as I wanted to finish without being totally spent - and I was on paved footpaths with pedestrians for most of the ride, so I had to be cautions and courteous...

Bike Ride Profile | 25.8 - 50 mílur - 81Km near Garðabær | Times and Records | Strava


----------



## rm -rf (Feb 27, 2006)

In Iceland!


----------



## Teo (Aug 10, 2004)

Good job.


----------



## RichieB313 (Aug 23, 2012)

Nice, I did my longest ride ever yesterday, 60 miles total.


----------



## QED (Aug 11, 2011)

That is awesome! I love long rides. There is something addictive about it.


----------



## marathon marke (Nov 14, 2011)

Very nicely done. Congratulations!!!


----------



## Mdelrossi (Jun 29, 2012)

Congrats. That must have been a real pretty ride.
Mdr


----------



## TxBornCaliLivn (Sep 18, 2012)

I can't wait to do my first century ride! The most I've been able to do is 35 miles. I could've gone further, but the husband was done.


----------



## Gudmann (Jun 6, 2012)

A little more bragging  Running Workout | Endomondo - my first 26.2 miler
Hoping for a nice day on a weekend in november for a 100K ride - but weather really needs to be on my side...


----------



## Matthew Siow (Oct 25, 2012)

Congrats a great feeling. I love long rides.


----------



## motivated (Feb 26, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

We could start an Eddington Number Thread. For those who don't know, your Eddington Number is reached by matching the distance in miles with the frequency that distance and above has been ridden.
Example:
Ride 20+ miles, 20 times - makes an Eddington Number 20. To reach an Eddington Number of 25 you must have ridden 25 miles or above 25 times. No ride under 25 miles counts.
My personal Eddington Number is 44. Arthur Eddington himself reached 84 by the time of his death I believe.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Congrats! That's a great achievement. May it be the first of many.

I remember completeing my first Century - it was unplanned.

I signed up for the 50 mile route and got lost (see my moniker) - rode over 100 miles (think it was 114 or something like that) before I was back at my car! I was mad at myself, but at the same time had a huge sense of achievement.

It showed me that I was capable of more than I gave myself credit for. I rode two more "planned" Centuries that year.


----------

